# Anyone travel overseas for Orthopaedic surgery?



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

know someone who went to mexico for a surgery. About a year later she is having complications and no doctors here will touch her because of where the procedure was done.


----------



## kate (May 13, 2010)

I had rotator cuff surgery in Thailand in October of last year. I live in Africa where my medical options in country are limited. Bangkok is a 9 hour flight versus 14 to D.C. I used Bumrungrad which is the premier medical tourism facility in Thailand and, quite possibly, the world. Very efficient and equipment was the latest. I received top notch care. My insurance covered everything, but I think the cost was close to 10 grand - I do not know what it would have cost in the US. As for making a vacation out of it, I was laid completely for several days and after that went out for just a few hours a day. I was there for 2 days before surgery and a week after and none of it felt like a vacation.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems like an all around bad idea to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

you get what you pay for. find a good orthopedist where you live. recovery takes time and could become complicated. take your time paying it off. most of all,stay positive. 


location unknown


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Check out Belgium. I read an article in the NYT about a guy from Aspen that went there for hip replacement, but I don't know if you're going to be able to get it done for much cheaper out of pocket. Having had shoulder and knee surgery, having a good PT is as important as the orthopedist. I know I wasn't in much of a vacationing mood after the shoulder surgery. Knee was arthoscopic, so no big deal.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Check Belgium and other Euros. I had a client who saved $40K on a hip resurfacing. Do some internet research with the precise procedure you want. They'll quote you. Good luck.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

BCJ said:


> Check Belgium and other Euros. I had a client who saved $40K on a hip resurfacing. Do some internet research with the precise procedure you want. They'll quote you. Good luck.


 Will do! Thx


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I work in Ortho in Denver and I have heard cases where a patient goes out of the country for surgery. What you need to understand is that most of the docs in these places are American trained and they probably went to an American university. From what I know they provide equal if not better care. Medical tourism is a huge business and I'm sure the results are similar to surgeries done in the US. The important thing is just to talk to your American doctor and insurance to make sure that follow up care and future complications can be handled by them in the US. I know the docs I work with have a guy who had a surgery in Indian a few years back and now they are doing another surgery on him. Not bc something was wrong, just that he needs another surgery. One of the doctors asked if the surgery in India was the problem and the head Doc said that his surgery in India was top notch and that nobody should assume that they provide any less quality of care.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm sure that you can get decent orthopedic surgery in many other countries, but do you really expect to get it for less than $10,000? Including travel?
$10,000 seems reasonable to me for surgery that really enhances you mobility.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Are you english?


----------



## tcat (Mar 4, 2011)

My friend went to India for a Birmingham Hip 8 years ago, Believe it or not it worked out real well. It's still cheaper then the U.S. even after the travel over there and at the time the Indian Doctors had a lot more experience with the Birmingham hips.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

First I would begin by assessing the risk//benefit ratio of having any procedure oversees. Sure it may cost 10 grand to have the procedure here, but cost may be the least of your worries if something goes wrong. I would analyze the risk of morbidities here verses the country where you are planning to go. If you end up with an infected knee after your procedure and need hardware removal make sure you have the films. Orthopods are leary about fixing someone elses shitty work.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I live in a ski town with some of the best bone and muscle doctors in nation (US Ski Team Doctors). They get these athletes back on the slope in no time, but its mostly about PT and the knowledge they have from sports related injuries. I would be nervous about doctors in another country but have heard some great things about over seas surgery. For my money (and yes its going to cost me more up here) I will stick to the guys/girls down the street who repaire the Olympic medalists knee or back. Even if they are not as good as someone in a major city, my mind convinces itself they are. Mind over matter! I am also in the market for a repaired shoulder.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess the first thing, you've got to find out is if your insurance will cover out of country surgeries. If not, it doesn't sound like you're going to save any money in the long run.

My wife need surgery that we wound up having to pay about 14k out of pocket. We arranged a payment schedule and paid it off.


----------

